# Articulated Pull Toys



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

My daughter and I want to make some cute pull toys for young children we know. We have it in mind to make grasshoppers, but we could alter plans for other animals. Does anyone have a suggestions for the best book to get to get the plans for something like this? I'd like something that looks like it is hopping- and maybe makes a sound too. Thanks.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made a bunny to hop by just moving the axel to a bit off center.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Donna, It took me a few minutes to find among my 100 or so toy books. 
Try: "MAKING HEIRLOOM TOYS" By Jim Makowicki, Copyright 1996 by Taunton Press, Inc. Page 19

This Is A very good grasshopper.

Pop


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Excellent, Pop, thank you very much. I have heard that this is a very good book, so I will get it right away. In looking through my woodworking books I found a dragonfly pull toy that I will just have to make. It is not the easiest, but it looks beautiful and the wings flap. It was in one of the Fine Woodworking compilation books. They are full of wonderful projects and information.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

> I have made a bunny to hop by just moving the axel to a bit off center.

I've found that poking it with a long stick works pretty good too. 

Seriously, an alternative fun toy for kids is the walking ones that travel down a ramp. See:








or Google for "walking toy".


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

You are bad, Rance, but your suggestion is a good one. Anybody have the instructions/plan for making those cute guys? We may get to make more toys.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, I make it a point to be bad.  I also make it a point to politically INcorrect.

I googled and found plans for a rhino:
http://blog.dugnorth.com/2010/09/plans-to-make-ramp-walking-wooden-rhino.html
I don't like the hinge though. I looked into building some of these a while back. There are many variations(read: Animals). All about the same.

http://www.woodentoys-shop.com/toys.php3?toy=Original%20Toy%20Ramp%20Walking%20Animals

The video at the bottom of this page gives away the key(IMO) of how these work. Perfectly balancing on the rear leg:
http://toywizard.org/blog/page/18/?s=
Same video:




Note how the aligator is front heavy and has a hard time walking: 





more googling, and wouldn't ya know:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/19701

It is literally laid out for you. You might just jump to post #17.

And one more google result that you might find helpful:
http://www.zfm.ethz.ch/~leine/toys.htm

----------------

And another distraction, uh, I mean toy:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/44273

(interesting note in the referenced UTube video, the author is the same guy)


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

WOODEN PULL TOYS woodworking plans and information
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?search=WOODEN%20PULL%20TOYS

Making Heirloom Toys , Used Book
$5.86
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/used/results.aspx?r=1&usedpagetype=usedisbn&pean=9781561581122&cm_mmc=Google%20Product%20Search-_-Q000000630-_-Making%20Heirloom%20Toys-_-9781561581122


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

What great references- I knew you Lumberjocks would be able to help me out. Rance- thanks to you I think I can proceed from those references. Bubinga- yeah- I ordered that book yesterday. Many people have recommended it, and that grasshopper is the cutest. Thanks, guys.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Donna/Bubinga, I tried to find an index to that book to see if it had actual plans for the ramp toy but was unsuccessful. If either of you find out, please let me know. Thanks in advance.

Grasshopper? Or are you talking about the Caterpillar? Yes, that one is cute.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

That book has the grasshopper/cricket in it- a very cute articulated pull toy with legs that move. The inclined ramp toys are not in that book, but the plans you sent in that link look good enough for a true LumberJock (or Jockette)- gotta keep politically correct.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Politically correct? Bah Humbug.  But you women can certainly do as good of woodworking as us guys.

Note the slight variation with this one:





And here's plans for a Robot, pretty cool too:
http://blog.dugnorth.com/search/label/ramp%20walker

And a dinosaur:


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Just 'as good' as the guys!!!!!


> ?


Hmmm-and just WHO makes the best band saw boxes????
Just kidding- peoples is peoples- male or female doesn't matter too much, especially when it comes to the smaller things. When I taught Woodworking Basics for Women I told my ladies that it was very similar to sewing- find a pattern, get the material, cut it out, put it together.
Biggest helps for woodworkers are patience and a critical eye.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

May not be in print, Donna but, "HOW TO MAKE ANIMATED TOYS" by David wakefield, Sterling Pub. is a great resource.

I just found one for $2.30 on amazon.com. Here's the linky

If woodworking and sewing are so much alike, why can't I get the wife to sand for me….and why can't I quilt?


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation, Gene, because of you I just bought it too. Shame that shipping costs more than the book.
My book is also now out of print- but I have the market cornered so all is not lost. I even sent a box off today with 10 books to a woodworking supply store in IL. They couldn't find it anywhere.
I have a bunch of other woodworking books that I will never look at again. (Caricature Carving, Router use, etc) I should sell them. Maybe Amazon? I already sell my book there, but I have to mark it up a lot to cover their charges. It is still cheaper than anyone else's price.
Something to think about. I'll need to make space on my bookshelves for the 2 new toy making books. I could put them here on Lumberjocks, right? That would incur no extra charges- always a good thing.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh- and just because one CAN do something doesn't mean one WANTS to do something. I'm sure your wife could sand just as well as you could quilt- it would just take a bit of practice for both of you.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here are some of the toys I have made and sold this past year. The balls spin as the toy is pulled.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Jim, those are cute. Are those golf balls?


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Donna! NEVER sell a woodworking book. You don't know when you just might need it "real bad". 
Then it's GONE!

Pop


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

That has been my philosophy up to now, but I bought a lot of books when I worked for Woodcraft. If we were closing it out I often bought it. So, I have some books that are taking up space. I have a 'just woodworking' bookcase with 6 linear feet, and it is over-full with some books laying flat on top of other books- bad. I'd like to bring down the collection to at least all vertical. Not only that, Pop, but I do a lot of research online now, so if I have a question that is where I look first. Not much you cannot find out online- if you are a good searcher.


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2800/2809.html

Donna, above is a link to a Woodwright's shop video all about wooden toys with several examples and how he makes them.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes golf balls…...I have used golf practice balls too and wooden balls….all are 1 1/2" diameter


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Donna,
She is able, just not willing. On the other hand, I do cut quilting pieces for her….with scissors, not a saw!
She did cut out 2 puzzles for our grands. And she used to make dino puzzles out of 2Xs. But since she discovered cross stitch and quilting, the puzzles are the only thing she's done in the shop. Doesn't stop her from commenting on the mess in the shop, though. Maybe if I cleaned…..????


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Donna, you're right. I did the same thing as you when I worked for Klingspore's woodworking store. I think I have around 100 toy books plus binders of assorted toy plans in addition to the other woodworking subjects. I was in the process of setting up a handmade heirloom toy business when I found out about the "Consumer Protection Safety Improvement Act" and pulled the plug. Yes, now I also do a lot of research on line. How did we exist with the internet?

Pop


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

With me it has been boxes, not toys. Before I wrote my book I wanted to see what everyone else had done- so I would not be duplicating/copying previous work. I bought every book, old and new, on the subject. Then, after doing my book I kept buying and I don't think I've missed any since. I have 18. Boxes are infinitely intriguing with their different construction techniques and design elements.
Toys are similar, and I'm looking forward to reading/learning more about them too.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Some times ,Some times ,searching a hundred differant ways, the info ,online is just not there, so !!! the good old books ,you search for !! ,some out of print


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

True, bubinga, it would be hard to find some info online that I put in my book- like plans and instructions for certain boxes, but a lot of the general woodworking info is readily available. . . like here at Lumberjocks.
Some of the best older books I bought were already out of print, and now mine is too. Over 16,000 copies of my book printed though, so I'm not complaining. The old copies will be floating around long after I'm gone. My stab at immortality.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Donna, I took my 1st stab at the Robot and the Duck. I got the Robot to sorta walk, but not the duck. I found it more difficult than I originally imagined. I'm no where near giving up, just realizing there is more to it than meets the eye. I'm also no where near the point of actually buying a duck and taking it apart. That would cost real money. I'd rather spend 50 hours going through the learning process. LOL!

PS: I sent you a PM about your book.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Rance- let me know how you come out with the toys. Save me some trial and error.
Your answer next week when I'm stuck in the motel room nights- right now need to do 5 days prep in two.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Will do. No hurry on the book info. take your time.


----------

